# Guess What....More Trumpets



## ghost1066 (Aug 8, 2015)

Got out in the shop and started in on more trumpets..like I need more sitting around here, and proceeded to blow the first one (spalted tamarind) up into several assorted chunks. Strike one. Got another ready to go and was parting it off and got whacked by the chuck. Strike two. Not to be outdone I kept going and turned not one but three before I came in. These things for me are like the guys that turn pens, once you get going you need an intervention to stop. Oh and baseball references from a guy that can't stand sports.

Top is a new model, a bit longer and it does run differently, black walnut and ABW, middle is mud cured Osage and stabilized pistachio and she really sings, last is wormy apple and cumary and it will hunt, too.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 8, 2015)

Polished with blood. An old indian style. Those look great. I like the first picture though.


----------



## michael dee (Aug 8, 2015)

Tommy, keep posting them , I never get tired of looking at them. I wish I knew how to use one , it would be nice to show the birds a little something different.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Aug 8, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Polished with blood. An old indian style. Those look great. I like the first picture though.


Well since I am old and an Indian 



michael dee said:


> Tommy, keep posting them , I never get tired of looking at them. I wish I knew how to use one , it would be nice to show the birds a little something different.



If you can suck on a straw you can learn to use one since that is the basic way to make it go. They take more practice than other calls but are so affective in the field.


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 8, 2015)

OUCH that tamarind looks familiar!! Pretty stuff Tommy!


----------



## ghost1066 (Aug 8, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> OUCH that tamarind looks familiar!! Pretty stuff Tommy!


Yeah that was half of one piece you sent. Partly my fault but I will have to get it stabilized I think.


----------

